# After Effects Green-Screen



## -H-T-P- (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt ja viele Tutorials, die beschreiben wie man sowas macht und das kann ich auch.
ABER in einen Video habe ich vor einiger Zeit gesehen, dass man dass so machen kann, dass nur ein Teil von dem Video bearbeitet wird und das ausenrum wird einfach durch das 2. Video ersetzt.

Und wie kann man das machen?



Gesucht habe ich schon, bin aber auf nichts gestoßen.
Und erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass ich erst vor kurzen angefangen habe mit After Effects zu arbeiten...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## NYCity (6. Mai 2008)

Kann es sein, dass es mit Masken gemacht wurde?
Es gibt ein paar Effekte in After Effects die bestimmte Farben transparent machen können, da das Ergebnis nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend ist soll jedem klar sein.
Mit Masken kann man Bereiche erstellen die transparent sind, dadurch kann man meherer Bildelemente zu einem Video zusammenfügen. Masken können noch viel mehr, aber das würde Tage dauern es alles zu erklären.


----------

